# An Aussie dreaming to Work Stateside - MBA qualified



## MilesMcKirdy (Jul 23, 2012)

G’day Expat Forum,

I would like a frank assessment of my chances in finding work within the States. I appreciate there are a lot of similar threads to mine but I’d like specific insight in relation to my work experience and education. Here is my profile snapshot;

•	I’m 27 years old.
•	An Australian citizen
•	Have a Masters of Business with a concentration in Marketing, and Communications. 
•	A Bachelors of Science majoring in Biology. 
•	Both degrees are from Australia. However I was awarded an academic scholarship and studied part of my masters in the MBA program at Jenkins’ Graduate School of Management, NC State University. 
•	I have 2+ years experience in Government Projects and Infrastructure, specifically dealing with stakeholder management, communications and public relations.
•	I have completed two international business marketing internship for Adidas in New Zealand and The United Nations in India. These internships were between 4-6 months duration. 
•	I am not phased as to where the opportunity is but ideally would like to work in LA, San Dieago, San Fran, Michigan, Austin, NYC or chicago

To live and work in the US is a true passion of mine. I appreciate the country is going through its own economic hardships. However, in no means of conceitedness or arrogance, I personally believe I have a unique skill set to offer a potential employer. 

I understand my request for E3 visa sponsorship is a burden to most employers. So where should I look? I have explored Monster, Careerbuilder, yahoojobs, Linkedin etc. 

Are there any websites with info on companies who are open to sponsoring international staff, or is there anyone on expatforum who knows of people hiring?


Thanks in advance.

Miles McKirdy


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Given the way the visa system works, most potential employers don't (and actually can't) advertise positions that are open to foreigners. Theoretically every job opening needs to be available first to local national and resident candidates. 

However, if you present a CV (resumé) that emphasizes your international experience (working in Australia is "international" experience in the US) and your internships, you definitely have something that might be of interest to an employer and justifiable when it comes to getting a visa.

What most employers will expect is that you will do your own research about the companies you apply to - which ones have operations or marketing projects in the Pacific region or those that deal with governmental agencies overseas. Then your job is to market yourself to the companies - tell them what you can do for them that is unique. It's a long-term project and you may have to target companies over many months or even years to find just the right time to approach them.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

*Time to put on your sales shoes*



MilesMcKirdy said:


> G’day Expat Forum,
> 
> I would like a frank assessment of my chances in finding work within the States. I appreciate there are a lot of similar threads to mine but I’d like specific insight in relation to my work experience and education. Here is my profile snapshot;
> 
> ...


Miles: *Time to put on your sales shoes!*

Reading your post I will comment that you have all the basic building blocks in place. You can package yourself as a sell-able product. 

So, in your shoes, I would, put together a good letter-of-interest to accompany a solid package of supporting documents and credentials. Typical, copies of credentials, letters of recommendation, etc. 

My next step would be to develop a list of companies that have offices in both the US and Oz. 

From that list I would market myself to the companies. I would use a shotgun approach using a medium to hard sell of myself as a product the company needs. Mailings, phone calls, e-mails, and perhaps a video promotion of myself. Detailing what you will bring to the company, what you will do and how you will establish yourself in the company.

I would attempt to get into the company through both the traditional human resources route and also through a "back door", bypassing the standard human resources roadblocks. Hopefully finding a mid-management level entrance to promote myself.

I would also "hit" my targeted companies every quarter, for as long as it takes, until I received a job offer. 

Miles: as you have the education and training in marketing I am not telling you anything you do not already know. Persistence will pay off. The forward plan, economics and culture of a company change on a daily basis. A company that discounted and ignored you three months ago may suddenly decide to open a branch or division that you may be a perfect fit for. So you need to be "In-Their-Face". 

Anyway, to repeat myself, in your shoes I would start with companies having offices in both the USA and Australia. On an encouraging side, and based on your credentials, I believe its not a matter of "if", but more a matter of "when".

I also refer you to a post in the Thailand expat forum dated 23JUN12 titled Thailand Jobs - this post has links to a dozen job-search websites, some exclusive to Thailand, but many are International and may provide some leads. 

Hope this helps, good luck and Godspeed.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Let me add one thing to Stednick's post: Make yourself available for face to face interviews. While it's possible that you may find a company willing to interview you in Australia (through their offices there), you'll be a more serious candidate if you can say that you are in the US (the implication is that you're paying your own way) on a regular basis and would be available to meet at some point.

Very few employers are prepared to fly someone in from Australia for a potential job, but if you can get someone interested in your resumé and "just happen" to be planning a visit to the States "in the near future" you might get a response. 

This is basically what I did when I went job hunting in Europe - first employer to say "gee, when are you going to be over here?" meant I booked a trip. Expensive, but as it turns out, it paid off and I wound up with two job offers.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## MilesMcKirdy (Jul 23, 2012)

G'day Bevdeforges and Stednick,

First and foremost, thank you for taking the time to reply to my thread. Your valued opinions, coupled with honesty and encouragement, are much appreciated. 

I'm about to start my plan of action and what you've mentioned will be very useful.

Specifically, I was entertaining the thought of going over on a 3 month tourist visa and attempt to hit the ground running. This trip would be after I have done the hard yards in selling myself to a list of potential employers who have (hopefully) shown some interest. Although obvious, I personally believe the best chance of me finding employment is to be readily available for face-to-face interviews.

Strategically, I believe Austin offers me the most due to its lower than national average unemployment rate, steady job growth rate and its number of multinationals Headquartered there. Adding to this interest are the nearby schools which I often imagine working/studying at. 

•	I know it's a broad question but do you believe it's possible for a foreigner with my background to land in the States and find an employer within 3 months?

•	What other are cities do you personally believe are recovering best after the GFC?

Kind regards,
Miles


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

*To Hit a Home Run*

Miles:

The answer to the broad question is yes. It is possible. Your chance of success is determined by the answer to this question: How good a salesman are you? The speed at which a product sells is determined by its inherent value and how well the product is presented to a potential customer. You are the product, the customer is your future employer. 

Other cities recovering best? You have access to the hard statistical data - anything other than the statistical data is subjective and opinionated. Or, in other words, false information. Although, in your case (biological sciences), I would concentrate on the health care, medical and pharmaceutical companies. 

In your case you need to hit a home run. This is accomplished on a single pitch. So, do not overlook any single pitch, company, city or location. 

In the USA, based on our recent economic crisis, the majority of our surviving companies have learned to operate lean. RIF, reduction-in-force, has minimized the number of employees, caused reorganizations in the responsibilities of the workforce, shifted and shed some of the workload, and curtailed future plans. Companies were/are concentrating on their core businesses. 

In the near future the USA will have an election. This will cause a reorganization of the government. Until the results of this election are known there will be little, or no, activity in our future business plans. However, once the election results are know, many US companies will detail and launch their, as of today, "tentative" future plans and possible expansions. 

Many of our companies use March as the close of their fiscal year. So, for you, plan on hitting it hard and heavy in 2013Q2. 

One other thought: perhaps, you could present a plan where you head up a "new" field office for a company (US or Australia) to launch a sales effort targeting a location or demographic as of yet untried by the targeted company.

Good luck, Tom


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Be a little bit careful about planning one big trip to "find that job." The current economy is still pretty creaky. Rather than put it all in one big trip, I'd advise you to take things a step at a time.

First, contact potential employers, mentioning that you will be in the States "in the near future" and would like a chance to meet with them. Only after you have some expression of interest (and it can take a while) should you book a trip - but make it shorter than 3 months. One month should be plenty.

When I did a similar job hunting trip in Europe, I had a couple responses indicating that when I was in the area I should get back to them. (Encouraging, but no commitment) I booked my flights when I got a response that asked WHEN I would be in the area. At that point you can contact those who expressed that first level of interest.

You can run into problems on entry if you say that you're in the US "to find a job." It should be a vacation of sorts, where you can improvise your schedule according to the response you've had. And it should be for no more than a month or so, so that if things don't quite gel, you have the option to return for another round without having to wait out a full 90 days.

This isn't a quickie project. It may well take you several months or even a couple years to find the right job, right employer, etc., especially in the current economy. There is also the option of finding work where you are with a large, international company and working your way to a transfer to the US (which is actually a better deal all around). So keep working both angles and see what you wind up with.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## tully (Jan 5, 2012)

I agree with the great ideas posted above. Also suggest you visit this website FREE E3 visa, H1B visa, Green Card & US Immigration Information and include in your resume (which must be American-style, not Australian) or cover letter something along the lines of the following: 
"I am eligible to work in the US on the E3 visa, a special visa for Australian professionals. The administration for this visa is similar to the TN visa for Canadians in that there is no cost to the employer, it can be filed and approved quickly at any time and is renewable indefinitely."
There have been reports of success with this approach. Good luck!


----------

